# My first 20H Vert



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Time to step it up 1 notch, to the 20 gal. After doing what seems like a million 10's, I figured why not give the 20's a try. Only downside really is the price of the tank. Dang ol' $35!!!!

Here are some pics...













































































































And the Money Shot...










How's that for a first try??


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

You are going to need a plunger to jam any frogs you get in there.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha. It must look a lot more full than it really is. I have plenty of space in front to put my hands and machetes if needed! :lol:


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

hey antone do you have the fourth plant for sell? What are those non-bromeliads


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oooh, I love it! What a spectacular plant selection!

How are you lighting it?

--Diane


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Your tanks always look so vibrant Antone, they are beautiful.

Jordan


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That looks really good. What will you be puting in it? I'll have to make two of these in the next couple of weeks so this thread is a nice suprise.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

What are you using for/how are you making the front door?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> hey antone do you have the fourth plant for sell? What are those non-bromeliads


Macodes petola (that's what I'm assuming on the species, anyway). A terrestrial orchid from SE Asia.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

schegini14 said:


> hey antone do you have the fourth plant for sell? What are those non-bromeliads


Yes, he's right, its Macodes petola and yes I can get it for you. Just PM me if you want one.

Gary, the front door is a sheet of glass with a black acrylic hinge on it from http://www.joshsfrogs.com . I take the pictures with the door off so as to get the best representation of the color of the plants.

Mike, Jordan and Diane, thanks for the compliment!!! It will be lit by a 27watt spiral PC light from Home Depot. These lights are my new holy grail. They are inexpenisve and put out a lot of light for thier size. Commercial Electric makes them. They are all daylight bulbs. As for the frogs, I have no clue. I keep building vivs and not buying frogs. Maybe I'll save this one for the Colon's that I'd like to get in the hopefully, near future.

The plants are as follows from the first picture on...

Alocasia "Tiffany"
Alocasia guttata var. Nebula
Alocasia sanderiana Nobilis
Macodes petola
Microgramma sp. Fern
Neo. rubrifolia x Hanibal Lector "Governor's Plea" and Neo. "Tiger Cub"
Neo. "Wee Willy"
Neo. ampullacea "New Form"
Neo. ampullacea Rubra
Neo. zaslawskyi Leme
Peperomia angulata
Pyrrosia piloselloides Fern

Thanks again guys for all the support.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Antone, your terra is awsome  
imitators and intermedius will be just happy pdfs in there!

antoine/sardaukar


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

Your jewel orchids look amazing in there. I love Macodes petola. The texture is great for contrast with that of the broms. Your viv is gorgeous!




~Steph


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks so much!! I really enjoy putting these things together.

Who can guess how long it took me to get the wood arrangement right?

I'd like to hear some guesses.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Uhh, there's wood in there? How'd it fit?

Seriously, looks great. You need to sell me a cutting of that lighter colored alocasia. The next shipment's list just gets longer and longer....

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Uhh, there's wood in there? How'd it fit?
> 
> Seriously, looks great. You need to sell me a cutting of that lighter colored alocasia. The next shipment's list just gets longer and longer....
> 
> -Solly


There is definately wood in there. I spent 4 HOURS trying to get the wood arrangement right! Uhhhg, I'm too anal.

That lighter colored Alocasia is this exact plant when I first brought it home...










Oh, how its grown!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Seriously, make a cutting for me next week!

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

... :lol:


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

I have that same plant in my 42 hex, I am constantly trimming it down, it is growing like a diesease! I cut all of the leaves off at once, and they all grew back in a month!


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice! I can't wait to see what it looks like after a month of growth..


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

antone, can you post a pic of that light. i looked at HD and couldnt fid one. maybe a pic of the box too. thanks man.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its in a blue and white package. The normal ones are in a green and white package. They are right next to the long tube fluorescents. Every HD has them.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ahhh i was thinking you were talking about a fixture. thanks though


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm just using one of those silver, satellite dish fixtures that you can buy at HD. Petsmart sells them for like $15, HD for like $5. Haha.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm using the same fixture and bulb in my little quarantine tank Antone. Your broms seem to be happy in there!


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*What an awesome vivarium!! I hope you don't mind me asking, but I was wondering if you could tell me if all or any of those plants that you mentioned are from Latin America. 

Also, I know you mention using a glass lid for the front of the tank. What would you recommend using for a 20 H vert that will be for H. leucophyllata? *

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome viv and plants. Don't the Alocasias get too big though? If not, get me some!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Antone nice viv!

How did you mount the larger bromilads?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Someone remove the dust off of this thread! :lol:

The broms are mounted to the tree fern with bent pieces of wire from the 4-wire orchid basket hangers.


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*What an awesome vivarium!! I hope you don't mind me asking, but I was wondering if you could tell me if all or any of those plants that you mentioned are from Latin America. 

Also, I know you mention using a glass lid for the front of the tank. What would you recommend using for a 20 H vert that will be for H. leucophyllata? 

Thanks, 

Nick*


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Antone, nice vivs as always, I wish we lived closer I'd trade 20H's for $20 worth of plants! Great job as always!! Thanks for the plants!!


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> What are you using for/how are you making the front door?





asturianu said:


> *Also, I know you mention using a glass lid for the front of the tank. What would you recommend using for a 20 H vert that will be for H. leucophyllata? *


I third this motion! I am in process of doing a 20vert as well, planing to use 1/8" glass but after some comments in this thread (http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=217099) I wasn't sure if thats ok. What did you use?

btw, ANOTHER great viv antone!

-chris


----------



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

*tank*

Antone,

it looks beautiful! Are those broms similar to the ones you send in your brom pack?

I'm really excited to see what you send, the random pick and choose =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure are. That viv is so old!! Hahaha. I need to post some of the new ones.


----------

